# German mother.....can i get passport?



## Sven

My girlfriends mother moved from Germany when she was 14 to live in America.

Fast forward many many years my girlfriend is 30, she wonders if she could obtain a german passport?

It would be much easier for us if she could as I am British.....an EU passport would presumably mean she could live and work anywhere in the EU.

Possible?


----------



## Bevdeforges

It depends on precisely when your girlfriend was born, and ultimately she'll have to work through the local German consulate, but the wikipedia article on German citizenship may help: German nationality law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Germans have always been pretty strict about only allowing a person one nationality at a time. I know at least one American who had to give up their US nationality in order to take German nationality, but the law has changed since then. In any event, before making any quick decisions, she needs to check into all the consequences of dual nationality (on both sides).

But from a quick read of the article, she may well have a fighting chance.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

